# Just joined, so thought Id post some pics



## adamsread (Dec 14, 2006)

just thought id post some pics as am new here , looking to compete again sometime next year once a have brought my hamstrings up : )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Adam - are you also on UK Iron?


----------



## adamsread (Dec 14, 2006)

yes only once in a blue moon : )


----------



## hack squatter (May 9, 2007)

fantastic pics, read your post on diet and I appriciate what you said, however with the codition you are in , i'am sure many people would like to know your diet.Will you post your usual diet,traing routines.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome m8

impressive


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## MissMuscle (Oct 14, 2008)

Well ermmmm I can't say I'm not turned on by your photos Adam, can I be your Eve? lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ROFLMFAO

classic.


----------



## bskproductionz (Apr 2, 2009)

hey adam , i jus joined ,what is your plan , i need help , please PM Me


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

nice pics mate


----------



## joe1978 (May 21, 2009)

nice pics look good


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ripped m8, you live in a gym? k.o


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome matey

Looks like you have stuck well to your routine/diet


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Post your diest please!


----------



## hughhenry (Feb 26, 2009)

adam , nice form bud..


----------

